# Mollare quattro a zero



## elemika

Buongiorno,
una ragazza racconta la propria storia d'amore:
"Mollai praticamente quattro a zero i miei amici e lui prese in affitto un cottage in riva al mare. Uscivamo..."

E' "quattro a zero" che non riesco ad interpretare.

Grazie!


----------



## ohbice

Trovo anch'io inusuale quel quattro a zero.
Di solito sento dire quattro a zero in situazioni in cui una competizione è presente (anche se magari non necessariamente una competizione sportiva).
Qui mi sembra si possa interpretare come _immediatamente_, _senza pensarci due volte_. Mollai i miei amici praticamente senza preavvisarli, in modo repentino.
Ciao
p


----------



## dragonseven

Buongiorno Elemika,
sarebbe utile un po' più di contesto. 
Al momento mi trovo d'accordo con l'interpretazione di OhBice, aggiungo solo che quella parte di frase l'avrei scritta diversamente:

"Mollai praticamente in modo smaccato i miei amici e ...". 

_Smaccato_ significa "privo di ritegno", "assai palese".


----------



## °Adhara°

dragonseven said:


> "Mollai praticamente in modo smaccato i miei amici e ...".
> 
> _Smaccato_ significa "privo di ritegno", "assai palese".



Ciao! Dipende se con "quattro a zero" intendi "immediatamente" o "senza ritegno". Mi sembra che siano due interpretazioni diverse.


----------



## giginho

Ciao!

A Torino si dice comunemente "quattro a zero" ma di solito in dialetto "quatr a gnun" e vuol dire mollare qualcuno li, su due piedi, di colpo


----------



## ohbice

Vuoi dire che c'è in giro un altro torinese che scrive?


----------



## giginho

Sti maledetti torinesi sono dappertutto....a volte anche sotto mentite spoglie!


----------



## dragonseven

giginho said:


> vuol dire mollare qualcuno li, su due piedi, di colpo


 Ciao Gigiño! 
Una curiosità.
Visto la tua definizione, nella frase c'è una ripetizione? ("Mollai 'mollare [qualcuno lì / su due piedi / di colpo]'")

Se lo sai, potresti dire qualcosa in più sulla locuzione? 
Come e quando è nata? Si usa solo in questo contesto con il significato che hai riportato o ha altre valenze?


----------



## EmilianoxEmiliano

E' la prima volta che leggo quest'espressione, non l'avevo mai sentita prima. Suona un po' rozza se devo esser sincero.
Forse gli amici di questa ragazza pretendono a tutti i costi che lei vada in vacanza con loro, mentre lei preferisce il tizio di cui si è innamorata a loro. La ragazza ha quindi una specie di discussione con i suoi amici riguardo le vacanze, e quando decide di mollarli per il ragazzo di cui è innamorata, vince ''4 a 0'' la partita, cioè la discussione.
Per capire meglio servirebbe un po' di contesto.


----------



## giginho

Ciao Dragon,

Nessuna ripetizione nella frase ma errore mio nello spiegare. "Quatr' a gnun" si accompagna sempre al verbo mollare e non lo incorpora nel suo significato. Sono io che ho aggiunto il verbo nella traduzione di cui al mio post (#5) dimenticando di metterlo tra parentesi. Mi scuso per l'equivoco.

Per Emiliano: no, non vuol dire vincere la partita (ma che partita, poi?) 4 - 0 ma, come spiegato nei post precedenti, vuol dire: lasciarli lì su due piedi (e aggiungo: con un palmo di naso). 

Espressione rozza? Non credo proprio, se devo essere sincero.


----------



## EmilianoxEmiliano

giginho said:


> Ciao Dragon,
> 
> Nessuna ripetizione nella frase ma errore mio nello spiegare. "Quatr' a gnun" si accompagna sempre al verbo mollare e non lo incorpora nel suo significato. Sono io che ho aggiunto il verbo nella traduzione di cui al mio post (#5) dimenticando di metterlo tra parentesi. Mi scuso per l'equivoco.
> 
> Per Emiliano: no, non vuol dire vincere la partita (ma che partita, poi?) 4 - 0 ma, come spiegato nei post precedenti, vuol dire: lasciarli lì su due piedi (e aggiungo: con un palmo di naso).
> 
> Espressione rozza? Non credo proprio, se devo essere sincero.



Beh, non è elegantissima come espressione dai! Poi ovviamente ognuno ha i propri gusti.


----------



## elemika

ohbice said:


> Vuoi dire che c'è in giro un altro torinese che scrive?





giginho said:


> Sti maledetti torinesi sono dappertutto....a volte anche sotto mentite spoglie!



Eheh...appunto, Faletti era nato ad Asti.

Per quel che riguarda il contesto...la ragazza di diciotto anni ha la lingua tagliente, la battuta facile ed è innamorata come una gatta. E degli altri suoi amici (quelli mollati) non se ne parla più.

Grazie!!!


----------



## giginho

elemika said:


> Eheh...appunto, Faletti era nato ad Asti.



Vedi perché il contesto è importante?


----------



## elemika

Grazie, Giginho,
come sempre non ho pensato che fosse un regionalismo;
avrei dovuto indovinare!


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Gigiño, 
grazie della risposta. 
Mi rimane un dubbio dalla tua spiegazione, ossia se con quella espressione si possa indicare anche un modo "garbato ma frettoloso" di abbandono. 
Potresti specificare, per favore?


----------



## giginho

Si, Dragon,

Non c'è nulla di sgarbato nel mollare qualcuno quatr a gnun (quattro a zero); intendo dire che non si implica un voltare le spalle in maniera maleduca, ma semplicemente in maniera frettolosa per dedicarsi a qualcos'altro: d'altronde è nota la proverbiale cortesia dei Piemontesi!


----------



## ohbice

Fals e curtes


----------



## giginho

ohbice said:


> Fals e curtes



Piemonteis faos e curteis,
Italian, faos e vilan!

Nota: in piemontese la "o" si legge "u"


----------



## dragonseven

giginho said:


> S*ì*, Dragon,


Allora avevo inteso male l'espressione e la mia valutazione al post #3 si può definire sbagliata. 
Grazie ancora!


----------



## giginho

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Giginho,


----------



## dragonseven

Ah! Scusa, credevo... 
Buono a sapersi. D'ora in poi non lo scriverò mai più con la ñ.


----------



## giginho

la ñ è spagnola, il portoghese rende lo stesso suono con nh, che equivale all'italiano "gn"


----------

